# "Panorama" 90x50x90cm



## dennis2311 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey guys, 

today I would like to present you my new home for my two R. Imitator "Varadero". I didn't build it myself, because I haven't got the time, but it's constructed by Ruud and his team from Dutch Rana. 











It's 90x50x90cm and has the form of a panorama vivarium with six sides. Soon there will join three more R. Imitator Varadero. 



More Pictures: 

































































Those pictures are two weeks old. I changed some parametres and will post some new pictures soon. Enjoy!


Best regards
Dennis


----------



## dennis2311 (Feb 11, 2016)

Okay, here some more pictures of the last few days. Changed the lightning settings to 4x Osram T5 and 2x Solar Ratpor HID 35w "flood". 



















By the way the floor unit still needs a covering, next month I will order some plates of black forex. 



















It proofed that my two Varaderos are both females. They're 1 1/2 years old and still no one is calling. So it's pretty obvious. But they're cool with each other except one fight that I could observe in their old vivarium.


----------



## mtbrutger (Jun 5, 2015)

wow! Can't wait to see how this grows in!


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome tank!


----------



## dennis2311 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks guys! 

Quick update:


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Always love seeing Viv's with Lycopodium growing in them!


----------



## dennis2311 (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## The Wolfe (Jul 17, 2012)

That's a great set up!


----------



## dennis2311 (Feb 11, 2016)

Update time:


----------



## Fitzmke (Jan 24, 2018)

Absolutely stunning enclosure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alalange (Mar 27, 2018)

I love your waterfall!


----------



## dennis2311 (Feb 11, 2016)

After several months an update for yor guys:


----------



## Tanks (Jan 14, 2019)

Love this tank! What is the fern-like plant in the center that looks like a green millipede/pipe cleaner?


----------



## ds51 (Oct 13, 2017)

dennis2311 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Quick update:


wow grate looking setup 
but sorry I dont mean to be a bit negative
but what with what look like bits of tubes stuck here and there 
to me they look like bits of waste pipes inserted into the background
I have seen these in a few setups and I can not think what they are there for


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Presumably, they are egg deposition sites.


----------



## dennis2311 (Feb 11, 2016)

Woodswalker said:


> Presumably, they are egg deposition sites.


That's correct!



> Love this tank! What is the fern-like plant in the center that looks like a green millipede/pipe cleaner?


It's a Chirita tamiana.


----------



## Dart1 (Jan 16, 2019)

That's a great setup. It looks amazing with the growth filling in. Hopefully you end up getting a male and some eggs.


----------



## dennis2311 (Feb 11, 2016)

Tanks said:


> Love this tank! What is the fern-like plant in the center that looks like a green millipede/pipe cleaner?


Sorry, I missunderstood your question. The fern is a Asplenium daucifolium. 



> That's a great setup. It looks amazing with the growth filling in. Hopefully you end up getting a male and some eggs.


Thank you! In March 2018 I've got a juvenile Varadero and time after time he showed me that he's a male. One day he started calling and now he's calling for months. So they are one male und two females now. It looks like they like each other. Maybe that's why one of the females is kind of "fat".  You see it in the picture, where two varaderos are sitting at the glass together.


----------



## billybob (Mar 9, 2014)

whats your misting system?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

dennis2311 said:


> Sorry, I missunderstood your question. The fern is a Asplenium daucifolium.


By his description, might he be referring to the Huperzia squarrosa? I would also be interested in what substrate you have it planted in. Do you have high light? I have very little luck getting it to grow. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=hup...1ZDgAhVC4oMKHW3sAP0Q_AUIDygC&biw=1480&bih=967

Mark


----------



## dennis2311 (Feb 11, 2016)

Encyclia said:


> By his description, might he be referring to the Huperzia squarrosa? I would also be interested in what substrate you have it planted in. Do you have high light? I have very little luck getting it to grow.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=hup...1ZDgAhVC4oMKHW3sAP0Q_AUIDygC&biw=1480&bih=967
> 
> Mark


My bad again, I totally missunderstood his description. You're right, he's referring to the Huperzia squarrosa. 
So in my vivarium the Huperzia is planted in some kind of peat, nothing special. Also there's growing some liveworth which might be responsible for good growing conditions. 
The lightning is very high as I light with two Solar Raptor HID 35w Lamps (beautiful light!) and four T5 neon tubes. 

The misting system consists of a M.R.S. Whisper-Pump (don't know what it's in english, in german it's "Flüsterpumpe") and four spray nozzles (two single and one double). 

Here are some more detailed pictures:


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Just magnificent.
I can't get over how cool the European front vent looks in the 6 sided configuration. But I'm a viv building Nerd, so hmmmm.
I might try one. I never was into the curved front opening, but this one is super clean; it really fits in stylistically.
Those are some lucky varaderos


----------



## dennis2311 (Feb 11, 2016)

Today was time to cut some plants back. 

I don't like it when ficus or begonia are growing in the air.


----------



## densen (Jan 16, 2019)

Hey guys, forgot my password so I needed to change to a new account. Stay tuned, currently I'm changing my lightning to LED and had to take a few changes due to some problems with my plants. Pictures will follow.


----------



## junglehoard (Oct 21, 2019)

Can’t wait to see. Have just stalked this thread, incredible.


----------



## dennis2311 (Feb 11, 2016)

HEY GUYS I'M BACK!!! GOT MY PASSWORD BACK, YEAH! 

So, first of all, it's kind of sad that there were different changes in my vivarium. Since there was this jungle, especially with all the ficus, I thought it would be cool to cut it back because I have some kind of symmetry in my vivarium. So I cut back, cut back, cut back.. and I thoungt I destroyed some vital roots of my plants.. every day I thought "hell yeah, I need to cut it more back, it looks to wild" and so some ficus started to die. I don't know if it was the cutting or if I got somethink like a illness of my plants, especially because there were some points at the back and side wall were I could find white points, like mold, but it was no mold.. furthermore there were some kind of eggs or something at the back of my ficus (red or orange eggs, smaller than a milimeter) and maybe that was the reason for the dying. 

I was so dissatisfied that I decided to change some plant setup and also change the lightning to LED, because I wanted to be more economic. 

So I bought 3x Skylight LED PRO RH and one set of Skylight Pro 2V and installed them. The two Solar Raptor were removed, the Osram T5 with 24W each will still run to complete the Setup (it's a better lighting with them). 

Also I changed some plants, cut off the kids of the small bromeliads and bought some new, bigger bromeliads. 

I added a new set of 2x 40mm ferns that will run for 5 minutes every 2 hours I think. 

In the last month my 1.2 R. Imitator Varadero got new blood, they finally did it and raised two tadpoles all of their own in the vivarium! I'm very very proud and so there are living 1.2.2 R. Imitator Varadero in the vivarium, I think they're girls because I never heard one of them calling. 

To avoid inbreeding I will catch other small frogs out of the vivarium and raise them in a own, small tank. So, I'm prepared if they raise some more tadpoles. 

Don't be shocked, the following pictures will not show the jungle it was, but apart from that there will be two more plants I won't touch it anymore for the next six months I think.


----------



## dennis2311 (Feb 11, 2016)

Some Updates:















I got problems with some bad mold which is spreading all over the vivarium and killing the plants. I installed four fans which are sucking the air out of the viv for 8 times a day (10 minutes each). Also I'm not additionally watering per hand anymore.

Here is the mold:


----------



## dennis2311 (Feb 11, 2016)

Now it's only LED with a heat cable which will hopefully increase the air flow through the vivarium to fight the mold.


----------

